# A4 Vs M6



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

is there a big difference in engine output? Like would an 04 M6 be able to keep up with an 06 A4? is it just driver preference? I could of swore the A4 had a triptronic type system...just wondering I am new to this whole GM thing. I am generally a Mopar Man and almost all of those cars are auto's arty:


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Both put motors put out the same horsepower. For starters anything over 350 horse power the auto is faster for drag racing. On the roll the M-6 will walk the A-4. My friend 06 A-4 has Long tubes full exhaust (no cats) cold air intake and diablo tune. My 06 M-6 has stock mainfolds an H-pipe axle back cold air intake and diablo tune. He went 12.70 at 109 mph I went 13.28 at 106. But on a 40 roll I walk away from him by at least 2 cars and he never catches me-----Danfigg


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I had a different experience. Last year shortly after I had my heads/cam/intake etc. put on, I raced another goat from a 50 mph roll. I had 455 at the wheels at the time to his 430 something (he was also a heads/cam car but had stock intake, he had the Texas-Speed 5.3L heads cam package, which people are doing to jump up their compression). I've got the LS3 top end. 

We did 3 honks and took off. He pulled a full car on me almost immediately, as most manuals do because they are better suited to launch at any particular speed because they have more gear selection. After he got a car on me, he planed out, I got up beside him then took off and never looked back. Did this 2 times till he got pissed and wouldn't race me anymore. We went back to the cruise in and he shook my hand, but that's about as far as his sportmanship went. 

In all fairness to the M6 guy, I firmly believe I had more then my 455 on paper showed at the time, as any magazine article or dyno operator will tell you that larger aftermarket torque converters will royally fudge up a dyno readout. So maybe the battle was more lopsided in my favor, who knows? I've got the CNC ported rectangle port LS3 top end with the FAST 102 LSXR to add insult to injury and the thing just absolutely screams from mid rpm to redline. She loves to breath. I just need to get me some more power down low. I really need a larger stall. That damn 2500 I've got just isn't cutting it anymore. I fear no manual, for TCI art with me, lol.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

I fear no manual, for TCI art with me, lol. LMFAO classy. It is different with the dodges, the few manuals are considerably faster and the AWD's put down worse numbers then the rwd's (outside of the SRT-8 Jeep) that thing is a freak of nature.

good to know though!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I forgot to mention he had a 2005. I got a 2006. (both LS2's, same motor)


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

omen omega said:


> (outside of the SRT-8 Jeep) that thing is a freak of nature.


Those things sound crazy mean. I'd love to try one.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Car and Driver just did a spread on the new 2nd gen jeep srt8. It has an interior to rival any Cadillac, has the 6.4 litre iron block hemi motor making 470 hp/ 465 trq, and has a base price of 50,000 (as tested price 54,000). But sadly, isnt as fast as the old srt8 jeep. It's got alot more saftey crap in it and the posh interior helps tip the scales at 5265 pounds. 0-60 in 4.7 sec., 1/4 mile in 13.4, top speed 157 (drag limited). I'd still kill to have one.


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

dustyminpin said:


> Car and Driver just did a spread on the new 2nd gen jeep srt8. It has an interior to rival any Cadillac, has the 6.4 litre iron block hemi motor making 470 hp/ 465 trq, and has a base price of 50,000 (as tested price 54,000). But sadly, isnt as fast as the old srt8 jeep. It's got alot more saftey crap in it and the posh interior helps tip the scales at 5265 pounds. 0-60 in 4.7 sec., 1/4 mile in 13.4, top speed 157 (drag limited). I'd still kill to have one.


A local had one ordered up until sticker shock chased him into a very nice TBSS... LS2 winning! LOL

As for the topic at hand, I'd say dusty beating a manual was due to higher power output. Conventially accepted wisdom is that a manual has less drivetrain loss, so you end up with more power put down on the ground.

Equally true (especially in an independant rear suspension car) is that in high (relative you your average commuter car) power applications, an automatic WILL end up with a faster quarter mile time. Espcially with a less experienced driver. My first M6 pass in my bolt-on LS2 GTO was 13.5... far from "fast" in a 400hp car.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

We cant forget about the old automatic Syclone, and Typhoon  lol


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Mike_V said:


> Those things sound crazy mean. I'd love to try one.


:agree "Fun Fun":cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> It's got alot more saftey crap in it and the posh interior helps tip the scales at 5265 pounds.


I just don't get why they can't save some pounds when adding more. The weight of new cars is out of control.

Off topic again :lol:


----------



## newtols2 (Apr 19, 2011)

I get so pissed when I try to race from 40-45 roll in my auto why are there so many speed limits in that range. : (


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

Drag racing I would take an auto any day from a dead stop. Street roll ons I like my manual especially with turbos.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> tip the scales at 5265 pounds


Are you sure that's not GVWR and not curb weight? That's almost fullsize van weight.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> Are you sure that's not GVWR and not curb weight? That's almost fullsize van weight.


I looked it up - 5150 curb weight.


----------

